# Motorhome Poll



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting 99% voted of which 65% say motorhome. As I seem to be the guilty party who started this, why not start another poll which asks the question, was your vehicle sold to you as a motorhome or other.

Jenny


----------

